# How's my draw length?



## mandrroofing (Oct 13, 2011)

Does my draw length look to long or pretty good?thanks...


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I think it looks fine.


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

First of all, put a arrow in that thing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

There are a number of ways to test your draw length.

From George Ryals (GRIV) - watch the float of your pin while aiming. Make very small adjustments until you find optimum. You won't ever stop your pin, but you should be able to reduce it significantly. Of course overall form makes a difference with this technique (and all of the others too)

From Tom Dorigati (field14) - draw, aim, close your eyes and execute the shot - if your arrows are not centered on the target either change your stance or change your DL. If your DL and stance are perfect, you should be able to shoot a 25 on the NFAA 5 spot with your eyes closed. From personal experience, this actually works.

From Larry Wise - shoot the longest distance that you can hold reasonable groups. Micro adjust DL to center the groups on the X

From Nuts & Bolts - hang a string on your target. Shoot a fletched arrow at the string from close range (5 to 10 feet). Adjust your sights until you are splitting the string. Then step back 15 to 20 feet, and shoot a bare shaft at the string. If the bare shaft hits the string, you are good. If not adjust your DL. The complication with this one is that tuning can affect your results, so you should go through his bare shaft tuning proceedures before you try this.

From Mike Cooper (JAVI) Adjust your DL so that the nock of your arrow at full draw is directly below your aiming eye. He also recommends that your DL be adjusted so that the string angle at full draw is about 44 to 45 degrees from the vertical. This part can be a problem since most (all?) of us don't have bows with adjustable ATA. And obviously, this won't work with short ATA bows.

The great tournement archer from a few years back, Terry Ragsdale is quoted as saying that he spent more time on getting the DL of a bow right than he did on all other tuning combined. I don't know what process he used, but it seemed to work for him.

There is more to it than just getting your bow adjusted to XX". Peep height, holding weight, stabilization, and a few other things play a part in optimal bow set up. And of course the most difficult thing to get adjusted right, is your form and your head. Absolutely perfect bow setup won't help you much if you aren't doing it right. But it is a good start.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## mandrroofing (Oct 13, 2011)

Lol,yea dumb of me not to have an arrow nicked...


----------



## mandrroofing (Oct 13, 2011)

mandrroofing said:


> Lol,yea dumb of me not to have an arrow in/QUOTE]


----------



## mandrroofing (Oct 13, 2011)

aread said:


> There are a number of ways to test your draw length.
> 
> From George Ryals (GRIV) - watch the float of your pin while aiming. Make very small adjustments until you find optimum. You won't ever stop your pin, but you should be able to reduce it significantly. Of course overall form makes a difference with this technique (and all of the others too)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great info...


----------



## gondo (May 10, 2012)

Rod Savini said:


> First of all, put a arrow in that thing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For real! Archery 101.. no offense just dont want you to have to learn the hard way!


----------



## gondo (May 10, 2012)

mandrroofing said:


> Lol,yea dumb of me not to have an arrow nicked...


oh yeah should have read on... see you know better lol

I think you look like your in a correct, comfortable and repeatable position and I would only mess with it if your not getting good grouping and you suspect it might be related to your DL. BTW nice press!


----------



## Splitshafts (May 7, 2012)

The only thing I see that (in my opinion) needs to be corrected is your hand placement. Having your hand in a more natural form on your release hand. Using the natural "U" created by the thumb and index finger on your jaw. This will help using back tension in a much more relaxed form. Also leaving the potential for torquing the string aside as well.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

looks pretty good to me


----------

